# اساسيات الرسم بالاوتوكاد( ملف مهم جدا)



## مهندس وعد (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني هذه مشاركتي الخمسين عبارة عن ملف لتعليم اساسيات الاوتوكاد للمبتدئين ولا غنى عنه للمحترفين.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TS93BGMO:63:


----------



## kashwaa (18 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ وعد بس انا فى مشكلة عندى انى عايز اتعلم الاوتوكاد عشان اشتغل بية فى اى شركة ومش عارف ابدأ منين رجاء مساعدتى


----------



## kashwaa (18 مايو 2009)

على فكرة الملف اللى انتة حطة مش موجود ياريت الافاد وانا مستنى ردك يا اخ وعد


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## وائل عبده (19 مايو 2009)

*على فكرة الملف اللى انتة حطة مش موجود ياريت الافاد وانا مستنى ردك يا اخ وعد*​


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .جيد جداً


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## ibrahim1hj (22 فبراير 2010)

الملف غير موجود يرجى رفعه مرة ثانية وشكرا


----------



## ايمن الكبره (23 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
ولكن للاسف 
Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available​


----------



## عمراياد (23 فبراير 2010)

Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.
*Reasons for this may include:*- Invalid link- The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of service.​


----------



## ابيشان (15 مايو 2010)

تسلم حبيبي جاري التحميل


----------



## Emperor1990 (15 مايو 2010)

thank u


----------



## noreldin2000 (15 مايو 2010)

الملف غير موجود نرجو اعادة رفعه


----------



## iraq flower (17 مايو 2010)

مرسي


----------



## KSA_ENG (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رامزشوقي (18 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## manal ammar (17 نوفمبر 2010)

الملف مش موجود يا ريت حضرتك ترفعه تاني 

جزاك الله خير

و كل سنة وانت طيب عيد سعيد


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يا أخ , ويا عيني عليك لو ترفع الملف مرة ثانية لأنو غير موجود في الموقع


----------



## SadiA (17 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم، مطلوب رسام اتو كاد للعمل لفترة محدودة من 2-5 اشهر
للمراسلة على [email protected]


----------



## دنيا العجائب (17 نوفمبر 2010)

غير متاح ياريت لو ينرفع مره لخ اكون شاكره


----------



## حسام الدين جودة (17 نوفمبر 2010)

اين ملفك يا اخ وعد


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (22 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## ر.م علي (23 مايو 2011)

thanks


----------



## abdelrahim (23 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## وين رايح (23 مايو 2011)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## bmnd_technic (6 يناير 2012)

اين الملف


----------

